# Phoronix Test Suite



## Melcar (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread is dedicated to current and future PTS releases.  Current release is 2.6.  PTS is a full benchmark suite for Linux and in the future many more platforms.

Current Release Announcement 

Download Links


----------



## Melcar (Jun 1, 2010)

New version out.  Windows compatibility now available.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2010)

i am trying to get the gui to work. have to install a bunch of libraries and update their directories. building properly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2010)

well i went and just did a quick test from the command line. i ran openarena at 1920x1080 and scored above 400 several times


----------

